# 1745 power chained setup



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,

As some of you know my conversion over to chinese frames and tubes has run nothing but smoothly and the transfer is now complete!

After testing an 8 strand 1745 rig; I thought there must be a different way of harnessing the same (if not more power) combined with a lighter draw! After looking around I found a chinese link and the setup they were shooting was propelling 8mm steels at 330fps. Well I gave it a go and am comfortably shooting 11mm lead straight through bean cans and getting far more penetration than twin thera gold.

The draw is very smooth and has very little strain for how much power it is delivering.... to put it simply I am so impressed with this set up its going to be my hunting band choice from this day forward (for fur at least)

Some pics for people

















and the link of where I learnt about this setup (Im happy to start making them once I have done more field testing)











Enjoy and happy slinging

Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow!
Very interesting.
Looks like alot of work but if you do a few at a time it wouldn't be so bad.
Can you tell us what lengths of tube you're using (my Chinese isn't so good! )


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive just been trying that, i was wondering what was in the bottle, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Ive just been trying that, i was wondering what was in the bottle, jeff


I would think it is alcohol Jeff to help it slide into place this video has been around along time have you not seen it before.


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah im using 30cm lengths for the rings and 15cm lengths on the pouch loops. When im at full draw it is about 1cm from bottoming out which is how these bands should be used according to the chinese.

I used eyedrops as it is all I had to hand to help things slip into place and it worked great... this is a rather fiddly procedure but really easy once you get the hang of it, Can do it in front of the tv kind of thing! Oh and i used dental floss to make the taper and attach the loops.

I may do an english how too guide when my gets un lost!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the same idea behind this setup with 107 rubber bands and it increases the power quite a bit.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

As much as I like a single tube per side of 2040 and 1745 I will have to try this out as I purchased nearly 80 meters of tubing from dankung to provide with my Magnetized pouches that I sell. I need to start using more. This set up will be good for power set ups for breaking things etc.

I am anti on the four hole pouches. At this point. Too much work. But I haven't tried two tube ends tied off through one pouch hole. the plus with the extra work on these tubes is that they last longer than bands.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes works very good-Did this while back, was about out of 1745, so madeloops of 2040, and pouch bands of 1745, sure does work good, use it on my General from time to time, got some 1745 due in the post today, lotta fun and don't cost much


















ChrisMan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As some of you know my conversion over to chinese frames and tubes has run nothing but smoothly and the transfer is now complete!
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Just come back from a field test... Comparing this to 4 strand 1745 is well not really comparable! They are so so smooth yet the power delivery is immense! I shoot .44cal (lead) and they go roughly double the length of 4 strands before starting to drop, when they do drop its nice and predictable and rather quick...

They seem to be the setup to use for heavier ammo!

The loop on the pouch snapped after a while out but after examining it I should have lengthened them as they were bottoming out... the loops I made however are showing no signs of any wear which is great and relieving news!!!









I love how nothing is ever set in stone with slingshots... I am learning more on a daily basis!!! A fork and rubber has never been so captivating!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

ChrisMan sounds like the tubes are pretty powerful! I'm new to the sport and just got some theraband gold which is awesome but does tend to weaken and tear at the pouch end. I'm curious how the small tubes hold up. Can you tell me where you bought them?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@ChrisMan will you be making and offering some for sale once you've field tested awhile? I would like some


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

@Chrisman, If you do an english version that would be great. I believe I picked up on the subtleties in his procedure but since I didn't catch one word, there may have been a tip or two in the narrative.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

SlingshotSean said:


> ChrisMan sounds like the tubes are pretty powerful! I'm new to the sport and just got some theraband gold which is awesome but does tend to weaken and tear at the pouch end. I'm curious how the small tubes hold up. Can you tell me where you bought them?


The tubes are very good quality you can buy ten meters or more from Dankung.com it's a great site many different types of slingshot tubes and flatband plus other items related to slingshots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> ChrisMan sounds like the tubes are pretty powerful! I'm new to the sport and just got some theraband gold which is awesome but does tend to weaken and tear at the pouch end. I'm curious how the small tubes hold up. Can you tell me where you bought them?


The tubes are very good quality you can buy ten meters or more from Dankung.com it's a great site many different types of slingshot tubes and flatband plus other items related to slingshots.
[/quote]

I have tubing straight from dankung and I am pretty sure it would be worth while to get it from me. My main motivation is to be sure I sell it and not have it in a year. I bought a lot. 2040 and 1745 a bit of 1842.

Yellow in 1745 2040
red in1745 
black in1745 and 1842.
oh yeah and 10 meters of 2050


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> @ChrisMan will you be making and offering some for sale once you've field tested awhile? I would like some


Yeah I may do, Im testing them as we speak and they aren't as long lasting as I first thought, I have got a mod to do to the loop that I hope will increase the life of the band! More than likely I will put a english how to guide up so everyone can do them, they are really simple and the tubes are $7.20 from Dankung.

But after a few more shots i am more than happy to knock up a few sets for people to try!

Peace and Love


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I made some up copying your band lengths ChrisMan. You're right they're fast and smooth. Held up so far, about 100 shots pulling to 6 times elongation.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

ChrisMan said:


> @ChrisMan will you be making and offering some for sale once you've field tested awhile? I would like some


Yeah I may do, Im testing them as we speak and they aren't as long lasting as I first thought, I have got a mod to do to the loop that I hope will increase the life of the band! More than likely I will put a english how to guide up so everyone can do them, they are really simple and the tubes are $7.20 from Dankung.

But after a few more shots i am more than happy to knock up a few sets for people to try!

Peace and Love
[/quote]

Chris I would love to try a set or two(one for back up) let me know by PM how much they would set me back,cheers


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

I'm



dragonmaster said:


> I use the same idea behind this setup with 107 rubber bands and it increases the power quite a bit.


I'm just starting to experiment with 107's. Do you have a pic of your setup?  lb


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Wow ChrisMan, over 300 fps and through both sides of a tough can! Man that gets me fired up to take a closer look at tubes and how to set them up. Thanks for sharing.  lb


----------

